#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  ASME B 31.4 and B 31.8

## tomygeorge

Hi

Can you give me a link to ASME B 31.4 AND 31.8

Thanks and Regards,



Tomy GeorgeSee More: ASME B 31.4 and B 31.8

----------


## faizol

> Hi
> 
> Can you give me a link to ASME B 31.4 AND 31.8
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> 
> Tomy George



Dear Friend,

For ASME B31.4 -2006 "Pipeline Transportation System for......" Link is 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

and For ASME B31.8-2007 "Gas Transmission and Distribution...." Link is
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thank you :Big Grin:

----------


## khurmi

1)    	Book 		  :  	 Piping Calculations Manual

	Author    	 :  	E. Shashi Menon

	Publisher  	 : 	McGraw-Hill Companies

	ISBN-10  	 :  	0071440909

	ISBN-13  	 :   	978-0071440905

	Edition		 :    	1st Edition, 12/2004

	No of   Pages  	:	666 Pages


2 )     *ANSI/ASME B16.5-2009  =   Pipe Flanges and Flanged Fittings: NPS 1/2 through NPS 24 Metric/Inch Standard* 

American Society of Mechanical Engineers / 30-Jun-2009 / 238 pages          ISBN: 9780791831991 


Link for the above Books Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## khurmi

Latest Versions of the following standards

*B31.1 - Power Piping 

B31.2 - Fuel Gas Piping 

B31.3 - Process Piping 

B31.5 - Refrigeration Piping and Heat Transfer Components

B31.8S - Managing System Integrity of Gas Pipelines 

B31.9 - Building Services Piping 

B31.11 - Slurry Transportation Piping Systems

B31G - Manual for Determining Remaining Strength of Corroded Pipelines* 

Link for the above books pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Regards
Khurmi

----------


## faizol

> 1)    	Book 		  :  	 Piping Calculations Manual
> 
> 	Author    	 :  	E. Shashi Menon
> 
> 	Publisher  	 : 	McGraw-Hill Companies
> 
> 	ISBN-10  	 :  	0071440909
> 
> 	ISBN-13  	 :   	978-0071440905
> ...



Dear Friend,

Link for ASME B16.5-2009 are as below:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thank you. :Big Grin:

----------


## tomygeorge

Thank you Mr Faizol, Thank you very much..........

tomy george

----------


## alzuhd

Guys 

u r great

Thank u

----------


## aku94

anyone having ASME B31 G 2009,...please share..

----------


## faizol

> anyone having ASME B31 G 2009,...please share..



Dear Friend,

Link for above code (ASME B31G-2009 Edition " Manual for Determining the remaining strength of corroded pipeline) are as below:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thank you. :Big Grin:

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks Faizol

----------


## Inspector.Soldadura

> 1)    	Book 		  :  	 Piping Calculations Manual
> 
> 	Author    	 :  	E. Shashi Menon
> 
> 	Publisher  	 : 	McGraw-Hill Companies
> 
> 	ISBN-10  	 :  	0071440909
> 
> 	ISBN-13  	 :   	978-0071440905
> ...



I second this request. If anyone has a link, please quote it here. Best regards from Argentina to all.

----------


## cenobite0

Thanks faizol for B31.4 2006, I had the 1998's revision

----------


## srinivasarao

ASME B31.8 link is not working

See More: ASME B 31.4 and B 31.8

----------


## amshah

> ASME B31.8 link is not working




Its 2010 edition

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## umi

Many thanks!

----------

